# Reloading shotshell questions.



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone ever reload shot shells? I was thinking I would try reloading with a roll crimp because it would require less to get set up. All the data I find is for a fold crimp. Is there a way to fold crimp without a press? I assume if they specify “fold crimp” there’s a reason, and crimp types are not interchangeable.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

https://www.ammunitiontogo.com/lodge/rolled-vs-folded-crimping/

https://www.ballisticproducts.com/bpi/articleindex/articles/rollcrimp1/RollCrimp.htm

https://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=426912

I've personally only ever used the standard fold crimp.

-DallanC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

35whelen said:


> Anyone ever reload shot shells? I was thinking I would try reloading with a roll crimp because it would require less to get set up. All the data I find is for a fold crimp. Is there a way to fold crimp without a press? I assume if they specify "fold crimp" there's a reason, and crimp types are not interchangeable.


You can roll crimp your loads and that will almost always have lower pressure than fold crimps. You can use the same data and will have to add a spacer in some loads to fill the volume. You will have to start with new hulls as the once fired hulls that have been crimped usually don't roll well. You'll need a good vice for the hull and put it in a drill press and you will have to have a cover for the loads with a overshot card or something else. I even have a 12ga roll crimp that is new that I have never used if that is the gauge your looking for that I will sell you on the cheap.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. I was hoping I could roll crimp with fold crimp data. I ordered ballistic products “the mighty 10 gauge” manual and was disappointed that the only roll crimp data was for the 2 7/8” shells. I have a couple cases of 10ga steel but wanted to try bismuth or tungsten in the late season next year.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

There is a good video on YouTube from Ballistic Products on roll crimping. My advice is don't buy the BPI roll crimper. It only has one pin in it to form the roll. Precision reloading sells a much better roll crimper. BPI does sell the Gaep roll crimper now. The Gaep tool is the best roll crimp I've bought. It makes a beautiful tapered shell but they are pricey.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> There is a good video on YouTube from Ballistic Products on roll crimping. My advice is don't buy the BPI roll crimper. It only has one pin in it to form the roll. Precision reloading sells a much better roll crimper. BPI does sell the Gaep roll crimper now. The Gaep tool is the best roll crimp I've bought. It makes a beautiful tapered shell but they are pricey.


I have the gaep 12ga roll crimper and it is really nice, I just haven't used it for about 8 years. 410 shells always give me fits at final crimp because every hull is a different length, I think I might try roll crimping the 410 to see if that is any easier.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

410's are a PIA. The euro hulls are longer than the US hulls. Here's a rolled 410 for Toasty. They feed in my O/U great lol


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> 410's are a PIA. The euro hulls are longer than the US hulls. Here's a rolled 410 for Toasty. They feed in my O/U great lol


That looks great, just what I am after. What overshot card are you using?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The XYO28410 410ga from Precision. 

I just bought a cheap set of punches from Harbor Freight. I plan on stamping out my own from poster board or a cereal box when these run out.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Do roll crimped shells feed ok in a semi auto?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Is shot size important? the loads in “the mighty 10 Gauge” manual listed specific shot sizes but does it have to be specific size if it’s the same weight?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

35whelen said:


> Do roll crimped shells feed ok in a semi auto?


I haven't them in an auto myself. I loaded some for gander & he said they hung up in is Tristar. My thoughts are the euro hull was to long? More testing needed.

Over on the duck hunter refuge forum there was a guy with the handle of 10gaugenut. He published a 10ga reloading manual of his recipes he had tested before he passed away. The guys over there say it is a good manual with great recipes. There is a sticky on the top of the reloading forum on how to order a manual from his widow. I would assume it has more options for components than just BPI products.

He was a 10ga fanatic and was always posting pics of patterns. He seems to of done a lot of testing. Probably worth buying manual.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks! I’ll look into that. I passed on bps for $500 that sold right before I got my virus money. I’m not done buying 10 gauges though. If I can find a sxs or pump I may pick it up.


----------

